# Help! My Kindle Locks Up 3-4 Times a Day!



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

A friend of mine has a K1 that keeps locking up. A hard reset works, but she has to do it several times a day. 

She has nine pages of books and keeps them on an SD card plugged into the K1. Only the book that she is reading is left in the K1 memory. The battery has also been replaced. 

Nine pages of books shouldn't lock up the K1. The only thing I noticed was instead of putting the K1 to sleep when finished reading a book, it was turned off every time. I'm wondering if turning it off constantly instead of putting it to sleep has anything to do with it locking up.

Has anyone had this problem?
Sofie


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Most likely, it is the SD card. Have her remove it for a few days.

I am pretty sure that card conflicts like this are what prompted Amazon to remove them from the K2.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you! We will try removing the SD card.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Also if she's turning it off, it probably has not had time to index.  Adding a lot of books at one time will cause this problems too, I experienced this with my K1...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, tell her to stop turning it off.


----------

